# [MOD] Flash 10.3 Working HULU Updated:8/9/11



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks goes to s197 From incredibleforum.com
Thanks also to KhasMek and anyone else I forgot!

Make sure your browser is not set to use mobile. It will not work if it is set to that. So if your using stock browser un-check mobile view. If your using dolphin HD make sure your User Agent is set to Desktop.

Flash 10.3 + Hulu_8 is version 10.3.186.3

thanks Almighty1 for the edited libflashplayer.so that's been put into the latest flash from market

You can use root uninstaller from market to uninstall some of those apps, such as flash, that come pre-installed on your phone. If you do it that way, make sure to do a reboot after you uninstall flash to make sure it uninstalls all the way.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17392812/Flash%2010.3%20%2B%20Hulu_8.apk

MIRROR


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

is it an absolute must to uninstall the programs? or cna you install over top?


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

1techydude said:


> is it an absolute must to uninstall the programs? or cna you install over top?


its not a must, i can install over regular just fine. but some people have to uninstall to get it to work for some reason


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Thanks goes to s197 From incredibleforum.com
> Thanks also to KhasMek and anyone else I forgot!
> 
> Make sure your browser is not set to use mobile. It will not work if it is set to that. So if your using stock browser un-check mobile view. If your using dolphin HD make sure your User Agent is set to Desktop.
> ...


i dont recall putting up a mirror


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that I have installed this mod/patch my netflix is saying there is an update and having issues working correctly. Has anyone else experienced this or know if there is a way for both to run without interfering?


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

1techydude said:


> Now that I have installed this mod/patch my netflix is saying there is an update and having issues working correctly. Has anyone else experienced this or know if there is a way for both to run without interfering?


sorry im not sure. I dont even have a netflix account.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

OP updated


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Could you please post 10.2 for cm7 users? I hate going over to xda to get it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Could you please post 10.2 for cm7 users? I hate going over to xda to get it.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


+1 on that for sure! or will this version work with CM7?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

RafficaX said:


> +1 on that for sure! or will this version work with CM7?


I do not believe so. (At least not for me on the mr2 version.)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

Will this work with both Froyo and Gingerbread Roms?


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

You can use the new flash if you remove all permissions from config.data in data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player. Depending on what app you are trying to run flash player in. For example, if it was dolphin browser, then you would replace the "com.android.browser" above with "mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser". I have noticed that youtube has started giving me a error message on all of the hulu modified flash players. If I install the unmodified market version youtube works fine. I know that youtube used to work fine with the hulu modified flash players, so I wonder if youtube changed something on their end.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

was a test post trying to delete...


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

OP Updated


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to get YouTube working in browser with the modified flash. Everything else works, just not YouTube, I get "this video is unavailable at this time". This only occurs in browser, not when using the YouTube app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------

